# 457 Visa - Birth Certificate Problem



## jason_w (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, 

I am just compiling all the docs for my 457 visa, but do not have my birth certificate. I tried to get a duplicate a few weeks ago but the agent that were doing it had probs locating it on the system...

Do I HAVE to have my birth certificate in order to complete the application? Or will a valid passport along with all the other documents suffice?

Any advice will be appreciated..

cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jason,

You may have to contact an agent for advice on this one. 

Why can't they find your birth certificate on the system? You should be able to get a duplicate. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

jason_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just compiling all the docs for my 457 visa, but do not have my birth certificate. I tried to get a duplicate a few weeks ago but the agent that were doing it had probs locating it on the system...
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm with Karen in her suggestion for you to contact an agent. I would imagine that they will require a birth certificate.

You can get a copy of your birth certificate by either going to the Register Office of the district in which you were born or you can order a copy online General Register Office (GRO) - Official information on births, marriages and deaths.

We had to get a full copy of our son's birth certificate - I got the info I needed from our local council offices website. Now, the following link is for Buckinghamshire but it will give you an idea of what you need to do and what info is required for you to get a copy http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/bcc/content/index.jsp?contentid=986487387

Dolly


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm with Karen in her suggestion for you to contact an agent. I would imagine that they will require a birth certificate.
> 
> ...


On the subject of 457's, i will be completing my application soon and was just wondering whether you include your family on the initial application or not. i have read somewhere (and it may be wrong) that i have to add my family after my visa has been granted and then pay the $5000 fees again. Is this correct??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> On the subject of 457's, i will be completing my application soon and was just wondering whether you include your family on the initial application or not. i have read somewhere (and it may be wrong) that i have to add my family after my visa has been granted and then pay the $5000 fees again. Is this correct??


That doesn't sound right to me but I would contact an agent to check. Usually everyone is put on your application before you submit it but an agent will be able to tell you for sure. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

on a 457 visa, the principal and any dependents should apply at the same time. Likewise, the sponsoring company should pay for any family members' applications.


----------



## Ira_Hayes (Mar 6, 2008)

I just completed my 457 application. No birth certificate required. Scanned copy of the passport was all they asked for.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

to be on the safer side, please get an two affidavits made, one frm ur side and one from ur folks stating that you do not have your birth certificate and your date of birth is such and such. that works, we were asked to submit our birth cert as well, but mine was a certificate from the hospital and not one form the governing body, so we sent two affidavits.


----------

